# هل يعتقد متى أن الأرض مستوية



## جندي الرب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الثالوث الأقدس
نجد في متى الإصحاح 4 التجربة الثالثة أن :-
ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
فإن الرواية تتناقض مع العلم ؛ نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك !.
و الظاهر من النص أن متى كان يعتقد أن الأرض مسطحة مثل ملعب كرة القدم , حتى أنه لو ارتفع قليلاً لرآها كلها !!.
.
أرجو أحبائي الرد على هذه الشبهة 
التي نقلتها من موقع إسلامي


----------



## al kharek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*


جندي الرب قال:



بسم الثالوث الأقدس
نجد في متى الإصحاح 4 التجربة الثالثة أن :-
ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
فإن الرواية تتناقض مع العلم ؛ نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك !.
و الظاهر من النص أن متى كان يعتقد أن الأرض مسطحة مثل ملعب كرة القدم , حتى أنه لو ارتفع قليلاً لرآها كلها !!.
.
أرجو أحبائي الرد على هذه الشبهة 
التي نقلتها من موقع إسلامي

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

ان الانجيل كتب بوحي من الروح القدس ..اي لا يوجد اي خطأ فيه 
ثانيا: اذا كان  الموضوع موضوع كرويه الارض ...فكيف لانسان ان يقف فوق جبل و يري العالم كله 
ولكن هذا يدل علي ان الشيطان اراه المجد الارضي . ولا علاقه للموضوع بالكرويه ابدا 
ثالثا: النص الكتابي غير جامد مثل القران الذي نزل بالحرف و بدون نقط و بدون تشكيل 
رابعا: اسلوب سخريه ينطبق عليه قول الكتاب (لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب و لا الدرر للخنازير) 
خامسا:الارض دحاها..في القران ما معناه؟؟؟ 
سادسا: ابن باز يكفر من يقول ان الارض كرويه .
سابعا : لكتاب يقول الجالس علي كره الارض (سفر اشعياء)

اذن لا مجال و لا وجود لشبهه بل هو (هلفطه من مسلم ) 
سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جندي الرب قال:


> بسم الثالوث الأقدس
> نجد في متى الإصحاح 4 التجربة الثالثة أن :-
> ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
> فإن الرواية *تتناقض* مع العلم ؛ نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك !.
> و الظاهر من النص أن متى كان *يعتقد* أن الأرض مسطحة مثل *ملعب كرة القدم* , حتى أنه لو ارتفع قليلاً لرآها كلها !!.


 


*في البداية ( متى ) لم يكن يعتقد شيئًا بل كان يكتب كلام من الله *

*فالكتاب المقدس لا يتعارض مع الحقائق الطبيعية *

*لكن إبليس له قوة غير عادية لأنه كان ملاك ذو رتبة عالية*

*فالكتاب يذكر أنه رئيس سلطان الهواء*

أفسس 2 : 2 
الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ *رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ*، *الرُّوحِ* الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ

 

*أنظر ماذا يفعل بانسان حين يسكن فيه*

*قطع السلاسل وكسر القيود*

مرقس الأصحاح 5 :
2 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ *إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ 
*3 كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلاَ بِسَلاَسِلَ 
4 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيراً بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلاَسِلَ *فَقَطَّعَ السَّلاَسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ* فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ. 

*وفي بداية سفر التكوين يقول الكتاب *

التكوين 1 : 2 
وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ *خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً* وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 

*فالله لم يخلق الأرض خربة لكن إبليس عندما سقط من السماء الى الأرض خربها *

*كل هذه الشواهد تدل على إمكانية إبليس للعمل بقوة خارقة للطبيعة البشرية*

*فالنظر الى جميع ممالك الأرض ومجدها ممكنًا لإبليس *

*وليس له علاقة بكروية الأرض التي يُقرها الكتاب كما ذكر أخي الحبيب *al kharek

*وكان في هذا المشهد يأتي بأقوى ما عنده قبل أن ُيسحَق في الصليب *

*أما فكرة ملعب الكرة .... هذا فكر إنساني محدود جداً لا  يفهم أقوال الله ولا إمكانيات إبليس قبل هزيمته في الصليب*


----------



## holiness (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الاله الحي .. 

اخي الحبيب ان جميع الاخوة كان جوابهم جواب رائع .. 

لكن بنفس الوقت ان طارح الشبهة يبين ما مدى جهله .. لنفترض ان الارض مسطحة هل سيستطيع الانسان الرؤية من فلسطين الى روما بالعين المجردة !!! فالعين لها مسافة معينة ولا يستطيع ان يرى ما بعدها .. والرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ إجابات جميلة رائعة ، أشكر إخوتى الأحباء علىهذا الكم الهائل من الفكر النورانى .
+++ ربنا يسوع المسيح -- نور العالم ، النور الحقيقى --- يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم ، وينير أعين الأخ / جندى الرب ، ليجعله يعرفه ويستنير بنوره العجيب .


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جندي الرب قال:


> بسم الثالوث الأقدس
> نجد في متى الإصحاح 4 التجربة الثالثة أن :-
> ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
> فإن الرواية تتناقض مع العلم ؛ نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك !.
> و الظاهر من النص أن متى كان يعتقد أن الأرض مسطحة مثل ملعب كرة القدم , حتى أنه لو ارتفع قليلاً لرآها كلها !!.


 
الشبهة كلها تعتمد على التأؤيل و التلفيق, فهي مبنية على استنتاج باطل وهو ان النص يعتقد ان الارض مسطحة

فالنص لا يقول ان الارض مسطحة, بل طارح الشبهة يقول ان النص يعتقد ان النص الارض مسطحة!

فأين النص الذي يقول الارض مسطحة؟ لا يوجد!
اذن خلاصة باطلة و تحميل النص اكثر من معناه


لنأتي الى الحادثة, فأبليس عرض جميع ممالك الارض و مجدها للمسيح, فما هي الطريقة التي عرض بها هذه الممالك و هذا المجد؟ بكل تأكيد هي طريقة ليست بطبيعية بحسب ما يملكه ابليس من قوات و قدرات لا نملكها نحن
فالمسيح لم يصعد الى الجبل ليرى الممالك, بل صعد الى الجبل و اراه ابليس الممالك و امجادها وهو على الجبل و لا يوجد ما يوحي ان المسيح كان واقفاً على طرف الجبل ليبصر المماكل منها


الشبهة كلها اوهام في اوهام و لا يوجد اي نص على ما تحتويه الشبهة


يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك


كلامك صحيح و لكن هذا لم يحدث مع المسيح
فلو كانت الآية المقدسة تقول :
أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدًّا *فرأى* جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
فسيكون وجود المسيح في جبل عال جدا هو سبب رؤيته جميع ممالك العالم و الدليل كلمة " فرأى "
و لكن الآية المقدسة تقول :-
أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدًّا *وَأَرَاهُ* جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
لاحظ ... مكتوب " وأراه " أي أن إبليس أراه بمعنى إبليس إستعرض أمامه 
إذن لا علاقة بإرتفاع الجبل برؤية المسيح جميع ممالك العالم 

.
.
نقطة جديدة :-
هو أن التجربة نفسها مذكورة في لوقا الإصحاح الرابع :-
ثُمَّ أَصْعَدَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ* وَأَرَاهُ *جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ فِي *لَحْظَةٍ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ*
الذي يتمعن في الآية يجد أنها تقول " *و أراه في لحظة من الزمان *"
و هنا دليل آخر على أنها قدرة من إبليس و لا علاقة بإرتفاع الجبل برؤية المسيح جميع ممالك العالم
.
لنقرأ تفسير عبد المسيح بسيط :-
فقاد الشرير القدوس إلى جبل عال و* إستعرض أمامه *كل البلدان و البيوت و الكنوز و الحيوانات و الجيوش و التكنيك و القدرة و قوة الأرض
.
إذن نفهم من هذا التفسير أن الشيطان " *إستعرض أمام المسيح *"
جميع ممالك الأرض
أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة و صلت
سلام الرب معك


----------



## amgad13 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> نجد في متى الإصحاح 4 التجربة الثالثة أن :-
> ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
> فإن الرواية تتناقض مع العلم ؛ نظرًا لكروية الأرض لا تستطيع رؤيتها من مكان عال فهناك دائمًا الجانب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية الذي لايظهر لك !.
> و الظاهر من النص أن متى كان يعتقد أن الأرض مسطحة مثل ملعب كرة القدم , حتى أنه لو ارتفع قليلاً لرآها كلها !!.



سؤال جميل جدا بس زى ما الجماعة هنا عملوا موضوعه هو كروية الارض من عدمها
يبقىهنلتزم ونسأ فى كده وبس
نشوف بقى ردود زملائنا 
زميل الخارق برغم ردهالطويل لحد ما
 الا انه لم يضف شيئا
 بل بدلا من الرد طعن فى الاسلام والقرآن وابن باز
على فكرة انا غير ملزم بالرد عليك هنا
بس المشرفين ملزمين بتعديل ردك القوى على السؤال لان ده قسم الشبهات المسيحية
مش مكان الاسئلة عن الاسلام



> ان الانجيل كتب بوحي من الروح القدس ..اي لا يوجد اي خطأ فيه


هذا انت لم تثبته بردك كان عليك ان تثبت اولا ثم تقولفى النهاية اذن لا خطأ موجود



> اسلوب سخريه ينطبق عليه قول الكتاب (لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب و لا الدرر للخنازير)


حقيقة لا افهم اهذا سباب فى الكتاب المقدس ام منك تجاهنا
شئ رائع

وبخصوص الاسلاميات فلن ارد عليك لانك تهاجم ولا تتكلم
اما سفر اشعياء و غيره
لربما انك لم تقرأ السؤال فساعيده عليك
هل يعتقد متى أن الأرض مستوية
ومع ذلك نرحب بردك من سفر اشعياء لكنه ليس ردا على السؤال
يازميل هلفطة ولا مش هلفطة ده سؤال ان لم تستطع الاجابة اترك فرصة لغيرك واكتفى بالقراءة 
فقط

حقيقى زميل فريدى مش لاقى كلمة اقتبسها منك حتى
ده مش رد على السؤال ومش هكرره السؤال مكتوب عنوان للموضوع
اقراه وجاوب



> لكن بنفس الوقت ان طارح الشبهة يبين ما مدى جهله .. لنفترض ان الارض مسطحة هل سيستطيع الانسان الرؤية من فلسطين الى روما بالعين المجردة !!! فالعين لها مسافة معينة ولا يستطيع ان يرى ما بعدها


اولا انا لست طارح الشبهة كما ا صاحب الموضوع نقله عن منتدى اسلامى كما ان لا احد جاهل حتى يتم اثبات ذلك وحتى هذا الحين يبقى وصفك اياهم بالجهل سب 
اما عن كلامك فهى شبهة جديدة على ما قاله متى
فكيف لانسان ان يرى من فلسطين لروما بعينيه ومستنى الاجابة

طبعا مشاركة الزميل مكرم عبارة عن شكر دعاء نشكره عليها
ونتمنى ان التعليقات تبقى بعد كده لها مكان تانى او يبعت للاعضاء
رسالة خاصة 

اما رد الروك فهو لس رد فهو لا يقول اوهام فى اوهام
وما يفيد من هو مثلى ردك؟
والزميل صوت الرب يعنى بدأ يقول كلام ينقرى ويتسمع
بس فيه شوية حاجات وبدون تعليق
معجزة من معجزات ابليس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا علاقة للجبل العالى بالرؤية!!!!!!!!!!
اراه فى لحظة فى نص والاخر لا يذكر الوقت نهائيا!!!
هذا بدون ان اتعرض لمسألأة الوهية المسيح !!!!
اتمنى الاجابة فقط لا غيرها
والاجابة عن سؤال جندى الرب الى بيقول

هل يعتقد متى أن الأرض مستوية
فى انتظار الاجابة


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> سؤال جميل جدا بس زى ما الجماعة هنا عملوا موضوعه هو كروية الارض من عدمها
> يبقىهنلتزم ونسأ فى كده وبس
> نشوف بقى ردود زملائنا
> زميل الخارق برغم ردهالطويل لحد ما
> ...



ما الذي استفدناه من ردك؟
تأتي معلقاً ان الردود غير جيدة و غير مقنعة و انها اوهام فقط و لا نعرف ما هو الوهم؟ لا هو وهم و خلاص!

من اعطاك الحق ان تقيم مشاركاتنا؟ كمن اعطاك الحق ان تسلب القارئ فكره لتحدد نوعية ردودنا و ان كانت مقنعة ام لا؟

قلنا ان الشيطان اظهر العالم في لحظة زمان فهو يملك قوات فوق الطبيعة بكل تأكيد و بهذه القدرات قدم الممالك للمسيح

انتهت الشبهة و انتهى الرد بها

عجبك الرد اهلا و سهلا, اذا لم يعجبك و لم تقتنع فهذا حقك لكن ليس من حقك ان تقول ان ردودنا غير مقنعة فأنت لست حكم و لست عالماً, فأنت لست اكثر من شاب صغير لم يقرأ في الكتاب المقدس سوى ما تنقله المواقع المخزية بالجهل

يا ريت عندما ترد بالمستقبل, ترد بردود فيها مادة حوارية و ليست فقط رفض و تعييب لاننا لا يمكننا النقاش بهذا لمستوى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة ​


> كلامك صحيح و لكن هذا لم يحدث مع المسيح
> فلو كانت الآية المقدسة تقول :
> أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدًّا *فرأى* جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
> فسيكون وجود المسيح في جبل عال جدا هو سبب رؤيته جميع ممالك العالم و الدليل كلمة " فرأى "
> ...



رد اكثــــــــــــر مــــــن رائــــــــــع وتحلـــــــــــيل مجــــــــزء انهـــــــــــى الشبهـــــــــة الوهمــــــية 
اشكــــــــــرك عزيــــــــزى صـــــــوت الــــــــرب 
ربنـــــــــــا يبــــــــــارك تعـــــــــب ومحبتــــــــــك 
ويبــــــــــــــارك كــــــــــل الاخـــــــــوة ​اريد ان اضيـــــف جزئيــــــــــة معينــــــة تثبـــــــــــت كرويـــــــــــة الارض التـــــــــى ادلـــــــى بهــــــا الكتـــــــــاب المقدس قبل العلـــــــــــم :​اعتـــــــــقد النــــــاس قديـما ان الارض مسطحــه وقد حاول كوبـرنيكــــس (1473_1543) ان يشكـك فى النظريـة التى تقول ان الارض مستويـــــــة . ثـــــم جاء جاليليو (1564_1462) ووضع منظارا وبرهن على كرويــــــة الارض فاتهم بالجنـــــون وحبس وعومل اسوأ معاملــــــة . ولكـــــــــــــن الوحـــــــى كان قد اعلن ان الارض كرويـــــــة فقــــــــال اشعياء النبى وهو يصف ربه (الجالس على كرة الارض ) (اش 22:40) 
وتحدث سليمــان الحكيــــــــــم فى سفـــر الامثــــــال عن ظهور الارض (لما رسم ...الرب ...دائرة على وجه الغمر ) (ام27:8) 
واقتنــــــــع العلمـــــاء اخيرا وبعد القرن السابــع عشر بما سجله الوحى منذ الاف السنين بان الارض كرويـــــة .




> *والزميل صوت الرب يعنى بدأ يقول كلام ينقرى ويتسمع
> بس فيه شوية حاجات وبدون تعليق
> معجزة من معجزات ابليس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لا علاقة للجبل العالى بالرؤية!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




عفــــــــوا عزيــــزى هذا فكــــــــر شيطانـــــــــــى مسيطــــــــــر على تفكيــــــــرك هذه المداخلــــة اظهرت تحديك بدون اى دليل او برهــــــــان ...........
وكانـــــــــــت النتيجة الطبيعية لمن يريد ان يتحــــــدى دون ان يفهـــــــم ودون اى دليـــــــل على عدم فهمــــــــه هى :
*.........لا تعليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق* *........*
*ندعـــــــوك للدراســـــــة والتأنــــــــــى بدل هذه*
*الاوهـــــــــام التى تسيطر على تفكيـــــــرك*
*ونطلب من الهنا القــــــدير ان يرشدك *
*ويختــــــــــار لك الصالـــــــح *



> *بس فيه شوية حاجات وبدون تعليق*



!!!!!!!:t9:
المشكلــــــــــة ليســـــــــت فى هذه الايـــــــــة او غيرهـــــــا 
المشكلـــــــــــة فى الاشخــــــــــاص الذيــــــــــن يعترضـــون فبرغم قـــــــــوة التفسيــــــــر ووضوحـــــــــه الا ان كـــــل معترض لا يلتـــــــفت الى النص او التفسيــــــــر انما وللاسف الشديــــــــــد يلجأ للتبريــــــــرات الوهميـــــــة التى تطرحهــم بعيــــــــــدا عن حظيرة الايمـــــــــــان
فيكــــــــــون شغلـــه الشاغـــــــــل كيف يفســد هذا التفســــــــير حتى ولو بأقلة كلمة وهى لا تعليــــــــق ....
ويسمى مثل هذا ...بالفكر الشيطانى 



*نشكـــــــر الهنــــــا الصالـــــــح الذى وهبنـــــــا البركـــــــة لهذا العمــــــــل لمجد اسمه القدوس ووضوح صلاحه وقوته وغناه فى المجد .فياليتـــــــــه يبارك ليؤتــــــى بالثمـار المرجـــــــــــوة فى حقـــــــــــل هذه الخدمـــــــــــة *

*يـــــــــدوم صليبـــــــــــكم يا شبـــــــــــــاب *
*ولالهنــــــــا المجـــــــــد الدائـــم فى كنيســـــــــــته *
*مــــــــــن الان والى الابـــــــــــد*
*اميــــــــــــــــن *​


----------



## amgad13 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> ما الذي استفدناه من ردك؟
> تأتي معلقاً ان الردود غير جيدة و غير مقنعة و انها اوهام فقط و لا نعرف ما هو الوهم؟ لا هو وهم و خلاص!
> 
> من اعطاك الحق ان تقيم مشاركاتنا؟ كمن اعطاك الحق ان تسلب القارئ فكره لتحدد نوعية ردودنا و ان كانت مقنعة ام لا؟
> ...


هل اعتبر هذا رد على السؤال ام شتيمة ليا ؟
انتهت الشبهة ازاى
انت لم تقل شيئا 
الا ما هو مكتوب فى الاقتباس
انا سالتكم 
هل يعتقد متى ان الارض مسطحة وهو كما تعتقدون موحى اليه؟
لماذا ذكر الجبل قبل الرؤيا ؟وبالذات عال؟
وسؤال خطر ببالى اين هو الجبل العالى اهو بفلسطين ام بارض اخرى؟
الرؤيا فى لحظة من الزمانحسب لوقا؟ومتى لم يحدد؟
ولن اتطرق الى اسئلة اخرى حتى لا اشتت الموضوع
كمان انا مش هسامحك لى اهانتك ليا لان ده شئ مش كويس
لصغر السن عيب كمان انت مشفتنيش قريت ولا مقريتش الكتاب المقدس
فمتفتيش وخلاص

اما الزميلة 
انت تقولين ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر ان الارض كروية قبل العلم الحديث
شئ جميل واتيت باسماء علماء حاربتهم الكنيسة بقولهم هذا
واتهتهم بالهرطقة والكفر
ثم ما تستشهدين به ليس من متى ونحن هنا للتحدث عن ما يعتقده متى من كروية الارض ام لا؟
وبلاش فكر شيطانى دى لان دى اسمها شتيمة واسوء من شتايم الشارع
كمان من الواضح انك بنت فمتعوديش على الشتيمة
 انا هنا بتكلم ليس لكونى مسلم او لشئ الا من باب العلم
النتيجة الطبيعية انك اقتنعتى بما سمعتيه وانت صغيرة من تاويل للكلام المذكور فى متى واصبح هو الحق انت وغيرك؟
ام انا هنا لا اعمل الا عقلى عقلى وبس
وبخصوص الدراسة فانا يدوب دارس من منازلهم فى الشأن الدينى
واظن ان ده مش عيب

وبكرر يا جماعة انا محتاج رد للسؤال مش اكتر
ولو مفيش رد غير الكلام اللى اتقال يا ريت تقولوا
علشان اشترك فى موضوع جديد
والسلام على كل موحد مؤمن


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> هل اعتبر هذا رد على السؤال ام شتيمة ليا ؟
> انتهت الشبهة ازاى
> انت لم تقل شيئا
> الا ما هو مكتوب فى الاقتباس
> ...



لا متى لا يعتقد ان الارض مسطحة, فالنص لا يقول مسطحة و لا يقول ان المسيح رأى كل المماكل من الجبل لان الارض مسطحة و منبسطة
كون متى لم يذكر ان الشيطان اظهر الممالك في لحظة زمان لا يعني انها لم تحدث, بالعكس فأنجيل لوقا يكمل الاناجيل البقية و ذكره في احدى الاناجيل يعني صحة حدوثه
و ان كان في لحظة زمان ام اكثر, فقلنا ان الشيطان اظهرها للمسيح بحسب قواه الخارقة للطبيعة بحسب طبيعته و مركزه و قوته 
هذا الرد بالمصادر, فتفاسيرنا و علمانا يؤيدون ذلك

فكل الشبهة يا صديقي هي تفسير شخصي باطل للنص و تحميله اكثر من معناه و لا يوجد مصدر واحد من مصادر المسيحي يذكر ان المسيح رأي الممالك بشكل افقي لان الارض منبسطة, اذ يمكنك الرجوع للتفاسير القديمة التي تسبق العلم و اكتشافه لكون الارض كروية و ستجد التفسير مماثل و يذكر ان اظهار الممالك كان بطريقة خارقة للطبيعة لان لو كانت الارض منبسطة لكانت ايضاً ممتدة امتداداً لا تدرك العين المجردة ابعادها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## سندريلا فايز (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> اما الزميلة
> انت تقولين ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر ان الارض كروية قبل العلم الحديث
> شئ جميل واتيت باسماء علماء حاربتهم الكنيسة بقولهم هذا
> واتهتهم بالهرطقة والكفر
> ثم ما تستشهدين به ليس من متى ونحن هنا للتحدث عن ما يعتقده متى من كروية الارض ام لا؟


 
ذكرى للمعلومة التى تطرحتها ليست اكثر من اضــــــــافة على مجـمل المـــوضوع وليس جزئه 
وعمدت هذا لانى لن أجد اكثر من التفسـيرات التى طرحت وضوحــــــا وخاصة مداخلـــــــــة عزيزى صوت الـــــرب ولهذا اقتبستهــــــــا فى مداخلتى السابقــــــة ولكــــــنى لــم اجد عليها اى تعليـــــــــق سوى لا تعليـــــــــق حقا صدقـــــــت هذه الجزئيــــــــــة لا مداخلة عليهـــــــــا سوى لا تعليــــــــــق ..


> وبلاش فكر شيطانى دى لان دى اسمها شتيمة واسوء من شتايم الشارع
> كمان من الواضح انك بنت فمتعوديش على الشتيمة


عزيـــــــــــزى يبـــــــدو انك لم تفهـــــــم معنـــــى الفكـــــــــــر الشيطانـــــــــــى او الخديعــــــــــة الشيطانيـــــــــــة التى ذكرتهــــــــــا 
عزيزى الفكر الشيطانى هذا ليــــــــس منك وانمـــــــا من الشيطان والا لمـــــــا ذكرت فكـــــر شيطانى فهو ليس الا فكر شيطانى يتطرق الى عقلك فلا ينســـــــب لك بل من الشيطان 
ولكنـــــــــى اراك فريســــــــــة سهلـــــــــة لديه فاردت تنبيهــــــــك وليس اكثـــــــــر 
الفكر الشيطانـــــــــى ممكن يتطرق لفكــــــــــر اى شخص انا او انت او اى شخص ليبعده عن الحق والصواب وكلام الله لكى يضلــــــــه ودائمــــــــا نبعده عنــــــــا بالصلاة 
انظــــــــر الى صلاة الشكر التى يرددها كل مسيحى 7 مرات يوميا ماذا نقول فيهـــــــا :
:download:

*من اجـــــــــــل هذا نسال ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشـــــــــر ان نكمـــــــــــل هذا اليوم المقدس وكــــــــل ايام حياتنـــــــــــا بكل سلام مع خوفك وكل حسد وكل تجربــــــــــــة وكل فعــــــل الشيطــــــــــــان ومؤامرة النـــــــــــاس الاشرار وقيــــــــام الاعداء الخافين والظاهرين *
*انزعهــــــــــا عنا وعن سائر شعبك وعـن موضعك المقدس هذا ام الصالحـــــــــــات والنافعـــــــــــات فأرزقنا اياها لانك انت الذى اعطيتنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ............................*


اى معنى هذا ان الفكـــر الشيطانى من الممكن ان يتطرق لاى شخص ويجب ان نتحصن به بالصـــــــــــلاة والطلبــــــات والتضرعــــــــات حتى نبعــــده عن اذهننـــــــــا ولن يتغــــــــلب علينا 
ولهذا كان واجــــــبى ان اوضح لـــــــك واطلــــــــــب من الهنـــــــا الصالح الارشاد لاجلك فلا يعتبــــــر شتيمة 
اعذرنى عزيـــــــزى حتى عدم تفكيـــــــــرك فى انه حقـــا من الممكن كــــــون تفكيرك فكر شيطانى ام لا وتبررت بكونهـــــا شتيمة هذا ايضا فكر شيطانى .....او زريعة شيطانيـــــة ....

فلا تقـــــــول لى بعد هذا انها شتيــــــــتمة !!!


> انا هنا بتكلم ليس لكونى مسلم او لشئ الا من باب العلم


عفوا عزيزى أرى فى هذه الجملة تناقض مع مداخلتك السابقة فيبدو لى انسان يريد التحدى ليس فهم او ثقافة ولهذا طلبت منك دعوة للدراســــــــة .


> النتيجة الطبيعية انك اقتنعتى بما سمعتيه وانت صغيرة من تاويل للكلام المذكور فى متى واصبح هو الحق انت وغيرك؟


فعلا اى شخص منا يولد على دينــــــــه ولكـــــن اخطات عندما قلت اقتنعــــــــت والاقتناع لن ياتى الا بعد الدراســــــة والتحليــــل 
فالدارس للكتــــــــــاب المقدس لا يستطيع القول مثلما تقول !!
واذا لم يكــــــــن هو الحق بالنسبــــة لك من الواجـــــب عليك كانســــــــان مفكر ان تبحــــث عنه وتدعم مداخلتك بالمنطق والدراسة نحن لسنـــــا فى سبــــــــاق نحــــن هنا لنوضح ما لم ينتبـته اليه عقلـــــــك فانا وانت نبحــــث عن الحق غايتنا 
ونحـــــــن هنا من اجلـــــــــــــــه 


> ام انا هنا لا اعمل الا عقلى عقلى وبس


عزيزى افهم من هذا انك تحكم عقلك وتريد طرح الايمـــــــــــان خارجا 
عزيزى الحقائـــــــــق الايمانية لا تخضــــع للفحوصــــــات والمقاييس العقليــــــــة والا سوف يظهر ضعف العقـــــــــل ومحدوتيتــــــــــــه امام الايمـــــــــــــان ..



> وبخصوص الدراسة فانا يدوب دارس من منازلهم فى الشأن الدينى
> واظن ان ده مش عيب


 عفــــــــوا لم افهم معنى هذا .....
فهل تعنى انك دارس الكتــــــاب المقدس ؟؟؟!!




> وبكرر يا جماعة انا محتاج رد للسؤال مش اكتر
> ولو مفيش رد غير الكلام اللى اتقال يا ريت تقولوا
> علشان اشترك فى موضوع جديد


للاسف الاجابـــــــــــة واضحــــــــــــــة قدامــــــك بس حضرتك لن تراهـــــــا لانك لــــــــن تحتــــاج الى الاجابـــــــــــــــة ولكـــــــــــن تحتــــــــــــاج للجدال فقط او التحدى ليس اكثـــــــر 
انظــــــــر لها بعيـــــــــــن الايمـــــــــــــان وسوف تراهـــــــــــا 
 



> [SIZE=+0]والسلام على كل موحد مؤمن


ســـــــــــــلامى للجميـــــــــــع 
+++++​
[/SIZE]


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*


سندريلا فايز قال:





ذكرى للمعلومة التى تطرحتها ليست اكثر من اضــــــــافة على مجـمل المـــوضوع وليس جزئه 
وعمدت هذا لانى لن أجد اكثر من التفسـيرات التى طرحت وضوحــــــا وخاصة مداخلـــــــــة عزيزى صوت الـــــرب ولهذا اقتبستهــــــــا فى مداخلتى السابقــــــة ولكــــــنى لــم اجد عليها اى تعليـــــــــق سوى لا تعليـــــــــق حقا صدقـــــــت هذه الجزئيــــــــــة لا مداخلة عليهـــــــــا سوى لا تعليــــــــــق ..

عزيـــــــــــزى يبـــــــدو انك لم تفهـــــــم معنـــــى الفكـــــــــــر الشيطانـــــــــــى او الخديعــــــــــة الشيطانيـــــــــــة التى ذكرتهــــــــــا 
عزيزى الفكر الشيطانى هذا ليــــــــس منك وانمـــــــا من الشيطان والا لمـــــــا ذكرت فكـــــر شيطانى فهو ليس الا فكر شيطانى يتطرق الى عقلك فلا ينســـــــب لك بل من الشيطان 
ولكنـــــــــى اراك فريســــــــــة سهلـــــــــة لديه فاردت تنبيهــــــــك وليس اكثـــــــــر 
الفكر الشيطانـــــــــى ممكن يتطرق لفكــــــــــر اى شخص انا او انت او اى شخص ليبعده عن الحق والصواب وكلام الله لكى يضلــــــــه ودائمــــــــا نبعده عنــــــــا بالصلاة 
انظــــــــر الى صلاة الشكر التى يرددها كل مسيحى 7 مرات يوميا ماذا نقول فيهـــــــا :
:download:

من اجـــــــــــل هذا نسال ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشـــــــــر ان نكمـــــــــــل هذا اليوم المقدس وكــــــــل ايام حياتنـــــــــــا بكل سلام مع خوفك وكل حسد وكل تجربــــــــــــة وكل فعــــــل الشيطــــــــــــان ومؤامرة النـــــــــــاس الاشرار وقيــــــــام الاعداء الخافين والظاهرين 
انزعهــــــــــا عنا وعن سائر شعبك وعـن موضعك المقدس هذا ام الصالحـــــــــــات والنافعـــــــــــات فأرزقنا اياها لانك انت الذى اعطيتنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ............................


اى معنى هذا ان الفكـــر الشيطانى من الممكن ان يتطرق لاى شخص ويجب ان نتحصن به بالصـــــــــــلاة والطلبــــــات والتضرعــــــــات حتى نبعــــده عن اذهننـــــــــا ولن يتغــــــــلب علينا 
ولهذا كان واجــــــبى ان اوضح لـــــــك واطلــــــــــب من الهنـــــــا الصالح الارشاد لاجلك فلا يعتبــــــر شتيمة 
اعذرنى عزيـــــــزى حتى عدم تفكيـــــــــرك فى انه حقـــا من الممكن كــــــون تفكيرك فكر شيطانى ام لا وتبررت بكونهـــــا شتيمة هذا ايضا فكر شيطانى .....او زريعة شيطانيـــــة ....

فلا تقـــــــول لى بعد هذا انها شتيــــــــتمة !!!

عفوا عزيزى أرى فى هذه الجملة تناقض مع مداخلتك السابقة فيبدو لى انسان يريد التحدى ليس فهم او ثقافة ولهذا طلبت منك دعوة للدراســــــــة .

فعلا اى شخص منا يولد على دينــــــــه ولكـــــن اخطات عندما قلت اقتنعــــــــت والاقتناع لن ياتى الا بعد الدراســــــة والتحليــــل 
فالدارس للكتــــــــــاب المقدس لا يستطيع القول مثلما تقول !!
واذا لم يكــــــــن هو الحق بالنسبــــة لك من الواجـــــب عليك كانســــــــان مفكر ان تبحــــث عنه وتدعم مداخلتك بالمنطق والدراسة نحن لسنـــــا فى سبــــــــاق نحــــن هنا لنوضح ما لم ينتبـته اليه عقلـــــــك فانا وانت نبحــــث عن الحق غايتنا 
ونحـــــــن هنا من اجلـــــــــــــــه 

عزيزى افهم من هذا انك تحكم عقلك وتريد طرح الايمـــــــــــان خارجا 
عزيزى الحقائـــــــــق الايمانية لا تخضــــع للفحوصــــــات والمقاييس العقليــــــــة والا سوف يظهر ضعف العقـــــــــل ومحدوتيتــــــــــــه امام الايمـــــــــــــان ..

 عفــــــــوا لم افهم معنى هذا .....
فهل تعنى انك دارس الكتــــــاب المقدس ؟؟؟!!


للاسف الاجابـــــــــــة واضحــــــــــــــة قدامــــــك بس حضرتك لن تراهـــــــا لانك لــــــــن تحتــــاج الى الاجابـــــــــــــــة ولكـــــــــــن تحتــــــــــــاج للجدال فقط او التحدى ليس اكثـــــــر 
انظــــــــر لها بعيـــــــــــن الايمـــــــــــــان وسوف تراهـــــــــــا 
 

ســـــــــــــلامى للجميـــــــــــع 
+++++​


أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزتي سندريلا فايز
يبدو أن الاخ amgad13 جاء لكي يجادل لا ليتحاور
و يصل إلى الحق ...
و بهذا سيتعبنا على الفاضي !!!
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## amgad13 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> عزيزتي سندريلا فايز
> يبدو أن الاخ amgad13 جاء لكي يجادل لا ليتحاور
> و يصل إلى الحق ...
> و بهذا سيتعبنا على الفاضي !!!
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


زملائى جميعا
انا لست مجادل بالمعنى الذى تقصد
انا نعم مجادل عقلى ودينى شئ واحد
ولا اظن ان الدين جاء ليعارض العقل
او ان العقل موجود ليعارض الدين

ما علينا شكرا على كلامكم
وساشارك فى موضوع جديد
تقبلوا مرورى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / أمجد
++++ الكلام عن التجربة على الجبل ، هو عن حرب روحية مع الشيطان ، الذى هو روح  ، حيث يمكن للروح أن ترى مالا تراه العيون الجسدية .
++++ هو كلام روحى ، ولا يمكن حصر التفكير فى الماديات بهذه الطريقة .
+++++ المشكلة هى فى التفكير المادى الجسدى ، الذى يرى كل شيئ بعيون جسدية ، بينما الله خلق الإنسان أسمى من الحيوان وأسمى من الإنحصار فى الجسديات .
+++++ يا أخى الفاضل ، الله خلق لنا عقل متميز ، نفهم به الأمور بخلاف الحيوانات ، وخلق لنا روح ، تفهم ، بل وتسعى لفهم ، ما فوق الماديات .
+++ النظرة الجسدانية ، هى التى تقود لفهم تعبير : " إبن الله " بالمعنى الجسدانى الذى يقتضى وجود ذكر و أنثى ، ولا يريد أن يرقى فوق الفكر الجسدانى ، لكى يفهم فهماً روحياً .
+++++ ومن الثمار المرة للفكر الجسدانى المحض ، هو هذا التشبث بفهم التجربة الروحية ، بالمقاييس الجسدية .
++++ فمتى تعلم أنه يوجد شيئ إسمه الروح ، ويتبعه : الفهم الروحى !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سندريلا فايز (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> زملائى جميعا انا لست مجادل بالمعنى الذى تقصد انا نعم مجادل عقلى ودينى شئ واحد ولا اظن ان الدين جاء ليعارض العقل او ان العقل موجود ليعارض الدين


عزيـــــــــزى لن نمانعك فى توجيه حركــــــة النقد لكتبنا المقدســـة لاننا لسنا من انصار مصادرة حرية الفكر وابداء الراى ، لكننا ضد حريــــــة العبث والهدم التى يستخدمها البعض فى مداخلتهم عندما يوضح لهم الامر
مرحبــــــــا بك وبكل تعليقاتك وتساؤلاتك مادمت تقول انها ليست مجادلة بالمعنى الذى فهمنــــــاه .........


> ما علينا شكرا على كلامكم
> وساشارك فى موضوع جديد
> تقبلوا مرورى


 تحياتى لشخصك ورقيك استاذ  amgad13 واعتذر مرة اخرى عن سوء الفهـــــم الذى لا اعلم قد وضح لك ام لا ؟
وقبل فتح الموضوع الاخر هل هذه الجزئية وضحت لك ام لا ؟


----------



## amgad13 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا زميلتى سندريلا
واكرر انا هنا للنقاش وبس
لا للعب ولا للهو ولا للتشتيت


----------

